# THANKS FOR NOT HELPING ME



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

WHEN I WRITE SOMETHING NOBODY REPLIES OR IF THEY DO THEY ALWAYS SAY THAT THEY DON'T KNOW TOO MUCH ABOUT THAT SUBJECT.THEN WHY REPLY!!!!!I HAVEN'T HAD ANY HELP FROM THIS FORUM.EVERYBODY ELSE SEEMS TO BE GETTING HELP AS I SEE.EVEN WHEN I GO INTO THE CHATROOM AND ASK QUESTIONS.THE MAJORITY OF THE TIME NOBODY HAS A CLUE ON WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.WHO CAN HELP ME ON MY OSCAR QUESTIONS???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Most of the time a a google search answers your questions! 

1. http://www.oscarfish.com/oscar-forum.html and
2. http://www.oscarfishlover.com/forum/index

these are both great sites.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Just because you ask a question, doesn't mean you will get answer you like or any answer at all. The above tirade does nothing to help your cause. It is beyond rude and annoying.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow,I finally got a reply.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Check your other thread, there's one there as well.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

BillD said:


> Just because you ask a question, doesn't mean you will get answer you like or any answer at all. The above tirade does nothing to help your cause. It is beyond rude and annoying.


Sorry to be annoying to you but, it gets annoying when I can't get any answers to my questions.It's suppose to be an Oscar forum.I thought since it was specifically geared for Oscars people would have first hand answers from their personal Oscar experiences.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know why somebody reported my post.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The fact that this is an Oscar section, and little response should tell you that not many people that frequent this forum are keeping Oscars anymore. They were all the rage at one time many years ago. It has been at least 30 years since I last kept one. Interest seems to have waned.


----------



## Mbunagasm (Mar 22, 2012)

BillD said:


> The fact that this is an Oscar section, and little response should tell you that not many people that frequent this forum are keeping Oscars anymore. They were all the rage at one time many years ago. It has been at least 30 years since I last kept one. Interest seems to have waned.


Yeah you are definatly on to something there. Oscars are still the best for novices that want a big aggressive fish that will eat any creature it can fit in its mouth but every pet store has them


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've gotten more replies on this topic then any of my other topics.I'm also tired of people telling me to go to a different forum or telling me to google it.If this is all the information that everybody can give me,then THE CICHLID FORUM should be erased.I have been reading about Oscars for a year now.I just wanted hear from oscar owner's first hand experiences.Instead of going to 20 different websites and reading 20 different theories on oscars.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

nobody cares about your whiny rants. if you havent already done research on the fish your keeping then maybe this isnt the hobby for you? clearly this isnt the site for you so move on and try a local club. GL have fun, and above all else chill out. keeping fish is supposed to be relaxing...


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

MMMMMMMM....isn't this FORUM for helping people out on what's going on with their FISH?


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

IAN, your approach is offensive. If you don't like it here, I would imagine that you could move along and no one would notice.

I have found this community to be extremely helpful as have thousands of others. If you are dissatisfied, then maybe it is your approach to questions?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you shouldnt even need help if you have done proper research and care for your fish....


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

IAN1077 said:


> WHEN I WRITE SOMETHING NOBODY REPLIES OR IF THEY DO THEY ALWAYS SAY THAT THEY DON'T KNOW TOO MUCH ABOUT THAT SUBJECT.THEN WHY REPLY!!!!!I HAVEN'T HAD ANY HELP FROM THIS FORUM.EVERYBODY ELSE SEEMS TO BE GETTING HELP AS I SEE.EVEN WHEN I GO INTO THE CHATROOM AND ASK QUESTIONS.THE MAJORITY OF THE TIME NOBODY HAS A CLUE ON WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.WHO CAN HELP ME ON MY OSCAR QUESTIONS???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I guess I don't count as someone since I did reply to one of your post and gave you sound advice and even asked you a ??? back, with that said your post here isn't true.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

jd lover said:


> you shouldnt even need help if you have done proper research and care for your fish....


Well then if all I have to do is just search the internet for my answers.Then why does this cichlid forum exist? It should be erased then.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

biglove said:


> IAN, your approach is offensive. If you don't like it here, I would imagine that you could move along and no one would notice.
> 
> I have found this community to be extremely helpful as have thousands of others. If you are dissatisfied, then maybe it is your approach to questions?


 I don't think my approach to asking questions is offensive.That's your opinion.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's amazing that there are 2 pages on this topic and it's not even about fish.It's kind of funny that more people replied to this then my other questions......PATHETIC


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

IAN1077 said:


> jd lover said:
> 
> 
> > you shouldnt even need help if you have done proper research and care for your fish....
> ...


look if you have a problem with this forum simply leave.

with that said. research will bring you far but experience will get you even farther. asking someone for firsthand experience is the same as reading and article (researching) writen by someone with first hand experience.

the reason your thread has no reply is because we may not know the answer and instead of just giving you bs we prefer not to look stupid and move onto the next thread.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

this guy reminds me of bullzi from india.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

matt121966 said:


> this guy reminds me of bullzi from india.


lol im actually giving him advice on discus =p


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know. I've seen his discus posts with demands for replies, just like this guy.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

matt121966 said:


> I know. I've seen his discus posts with demands for replies, just like this guy.


little kids just dont understand that we have other things to do then worry about their fish lol


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

how old are you Ian?


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

matt121966 said:


> how old are you Ian?


You need to ask? 
:lol: 
My bet... he's born in 2001


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

taking bets!!! im paying out 3:1 on hes over 18 you pay me 10:1 hes under 20

taking all bets!!! :lol:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this thread has run it's course. No need to continue.


----------

